# How to drop into a bowl



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

well when the snow goes away here in a couple of weeks I will be taking my MTB over to the bmx/skate park for the first time. I would like to try out some straight jumps and drops and cruising around the bowl, but I don't know how to drop into it. I am fine if there is a roll in obviously, but how do you drop over a lip. I don't have a bmx/DJ/FR rig I just have a trek 4300 which is a rather cross country frame unfortunately. (I bought it to see which discipline of MTB I liked best) can anybody point me in the direction of a tutorial on how to drop into a bowl and come back out without getting off the bike obviously. thanks guys


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

first buy this book
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/mastering-mountain-bike-skills

it explains everything you need to know in bikes

but to drop in all you need to do is bunnyhop over the metal coping around the bowl and turn a little so u ride down the wall of the bowl make sure you bunny hop enouigh cus you dont want to hit the coping and fall to the bottem of the bowl


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks for the quick reply I will try that.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

You hop a little, shifting your body and your bike to match the transition. It's something that will take some practice, start on smaller ramps/quarterpipes/bowls until you get a feel for it.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

make sure you wont clip the coping and go for it, it looks scary and i was scared the first time i did it but like everything else once you do it its not scary


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

If it is not vertical at the top you can probably drop in without a bunny hop, although a bunny hop adds style and gives you a little pump.

If it's not vertical roll along parallel to the lip then turn into it, make sure to point down and lead with your body. If you do it half ass your wheel will wash out and you will crash. Don't be afraid to the first few one footed, meaning stand on the lip with one foot and the other on the pedal, then drop in like that to get the feel for it. 

Getting out of the bowl almost happens by itself, althought he first time may look a bit rough. Just roll towards the top with enough speed and at an angle and just sort of bunny hop out and put a foot down. Your momentum should do 99% of the work. Just don't go towards the lip with too little speed becuase you just sort of plop over and it looks bad.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Don't go strait in, go at and angle. I would start on something small as well.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Watch and learn!


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

look above


----------

